# Solved: Ripping on NERO



## kaletaylor (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi,

I need to learn how to rip audio CD's using the latest NERO/NERO Express. I understand it is possible, but after checking it out haven't seen how it is done. Basically I want to combine multiple tracks from different CD's and put it onto 1 CD. I know how to copy a disc (there's an icon for that), but don't know how to rip audio.

Any help is appreciated. 

Thanks,

Kale


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Don't exactly know where the ripping comes in. Open Nero Burning Rom, start an audio CD. Then feed your CD's into it adding the tracks you want to your compilation. Also use the Normalize filter.


----------



## kaletaylor (Jul 20, 2004)

MysticEyes, 

Thanks for your help. I'll check it out and give it a try. I'll let you know. 

Thanks again,

Kale


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

To rip tracks in Nero - Open Nero with the cd in the drive, on the top menu 'Extras' choose save tracks. You then have the dialogue box to choose what how and where you want to rip. 
In Nero Express, when faced with the opening dialogue box, click 'more' at the bottom, 'save tracks' is there too with the same options.


----------



## kaletaylor (Jul 20, 2004)

Moby,

Thanks for the write. Very clear. I'll check it out and let you know. 

Kale


----------



## kaletaylor (Jul 20, 2004)

Moby,

I've read your email over and have begun to try and rip but am running into obstacles. I went to Nero Express, saw the 'save tracks' and hit it. It then asks me to choose drive (Slimtype DVDROM-LSD 081 ...which I assume is the drive in the laptop...or...LITE-ON DVDRW LDW-4112...which is our external DVD burner). From here I choose Slimtype which is where my original source CD is. 

Once I click on this drive, a new box comes up listing a bunch of options that are blank. Before I could do anything with this, a second box comes up that lists all the tracks on the cd...but calls them mp4. From this box I can listen to the songs and below that there are 3 options -- Output file format, Path, and File Name Creation Method. 

This is where I get stuck. I don't know what I'm supposed to do next. I'm guessing the 'Path' is asking me where I want to put the songs? (the default lists it as 'my documents'). As I to assume it will save all the tracks in 'my documents' and from there I can pick and choose?

Also, in the 'Output File Format' I can change it to mp3, wav, aiff file, Windows media audio, TwinVQ, PCM Wav file -- which should I choose. I'm guessing wav because thats what I've done before..or mp3. Again, a little confused. 

Thanks again for your help.

Kale


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

I sent you an e-mail?? I must pay more attention 
Ok, the first box that pops up with the names of all the tracks and the options
Path = where you want the songs to go yes. You can put them wherever you like, create a folder first for this type of thing if you like, or pick an existing one. You can browse to a different folder from that box, you don't have to go with my docs.
Output File format - it depends on what you want to do with the file/track. The common option is to choose mp3. They are about a tenth of the size of a wav file (@128kbits - another option in the settings box next to it). If you intend to put a lot of music on your computer it can soon fill up your hardrive in wav format. Nero can make audio cd's from mp3's and wav but an average cd on your hardrive in mp3 is about 60 - 70mb, and in wav - 600 - 700mb. You can see why people choose mp3. It is also the most universal format for players and other devices. I have put about a hundred of my cd's on the computer in mp3 format and still have acres of space on the hardrive. I'd need an extra hard drive if I did that in wav format. But if you just want them on your computer to make another cd from, then intend to take them off your computer, wav is probably a slightly better quality. Whether you'd notice is another thing. 
To recreate a cd of your favourite tracks from different cd's, where all are saved as mp3, you just choose to create an audio cd right at the start, then drag and drop your mp3's into the compilation window. The bar at the bottom tells you how full your cd is getting. Hit the burn button when it is just full. Not over the mark. Also, when making audio cd's, fill up the cd in one go. You can't go back and add more tracks after you've burned say only 10 tracks. Nero finalises ('closes') audio cd's after burning. No more burning to that cd allowed, so don't waste cd's, fill 'em up


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

The names of the tracks by the way - the other option you mention - file name creation method. This is where you can change how nero names the file after creation. If you play about with it you can change the order of artist, title, track no etc. If you're happy with the names it gives you at the moment then don't change it. 
Are you online when you do all this? If you are then nero is checking the online database to name the tracks for you. If you didn't want to go with the names then if I remember correctly your tracks aere named track 1, 2, 3 and so on, which isn't very helpful. Letting nero name your tracks (in an order you can determine) saves an awful lot of typing


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

> Basically I want to combine multiple tracks from different CD's and put it onto 1 CD


If that's all you want to do you don't have to rip/save/convert anything.

As I said just have the CD's and songs you want to use and in Nero Burning Rom (starting with new audio CD). Highlite the CD/drive and drag and drop, or right click 'add to compilation' the songs you want, then change to the next CD and add the songs you want until you are done. You can also change the order of your songs. You can also add mp3's from your HD to the compilation. Highlite the whole compilation-> right click-> Properties go to Filters and tick Normalize (you can leave it at default). Save and burn to disc.


----------



## kaletaylor (Jul 20, 2004)

Hey,

Thanks for all the help guys. Moby -- I followed one of your early notes and have successfully ripped 2 cd's with NERO. Thanks for the very detailed explanations. 

One thing that is a pain though, is that once it rips to the computer, it doesn't name the tracks. It lists them as 1,2,3, etc, etc. So I had to 'rename' em and dump em into my "download" file. Kind of a pain. So I should be online when ripping the cd's so it names the songs properly? That would save some time.

MysticEyes -- thanks for your explanation as well. I think I may stick with the first solution first. Yours may be quicker, but I'm quite the novice when it comes to this stuff. All I need is one way to do it. 

Thanks again.

Kale


----------

